# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  - احسن حمله للحج والعمرة *

## Lady-bird

*:


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


شحالكم خواتي .. 


بغيت استفسر منكم شو احسن حملة للحج و العمره جربتوها و عيبتكم الحمله ..


اتمنى تتفاعلون ويايه لاني ادور حملة زينه و سعرها زين بعد 


شكرا لكم * 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## ضي دبي

ما عندي فكرة

----------


## ريمي

انا جربت حمله النهده في الشارجه 

بعد حمله الانفال زينه

----------


## دانتيلا _كيوت

حبوبه انا رحت الحج في حملة الغصن تبع بوظبي الصراحه ماشاء الله عليييهم فوق الوصف لو بمدح لج اياهم ... الكل يشهد لهم والشيووخ يروحوون فيها  :Smile:

----------


## bnootah

عندج حملة الرعاية وجان بغيتي الارقام راسليني عالخاااص

----------


## أم بيات

عندج حملة الرايه في دبي حمله ما عليها كلام

----------


## Lady-bird

:


يزاكم الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## هنودة الدودة

اختي ماا انصحج بالحملاات ..

احسهم بهذلة و الغرف اللي يااخذوونهاا خاايساات ..

هذاا رااي ^^

----------


## الامل2005

الضيافه من دبي 
زوينه واسعارها اوك

----------


## بنت الفلاني

شوفي الغالية الحج يباله حملة بس العمرة ما انصحج 

بعطيج طريقة بتوفر عليج وايد 

انا شو سويت العام يوم نويت اسير العمرة 

قررت اسكن في ابراج مكة 

اتصلت بالفندق اسال عن السعر وعطوني سعر غالي 
بعدين اتصلت بكذا حملة ومن ضمنهن حملة الانفال وعطوني سعر حلو للغرفة في الابراج سعر اقل حتى عن النص للفندق نفسة 
وحجزت عن طريقهم وحولت الهم فلوس 
وعن المواصلات 
عندهم تكاسي المطار يدية ونظيفة 
سرنا ابهن وخذنا رقم راعي التاكسي واتفقنا معاه ان بنطلبه ايي ايردنا من مكة للمطار 
والتذاكر روحج احجزي عن طريق المواقع 
عندج سما او ناس او العربية او الامارات 
او السعودية 

اختاري الي يناسبج وتوكلي على الله

----------


## شوكليت توي

للـــــــــــــــرفع

----------


## خلود 2

يمدحون حملة المناسك أظن وحملة البطين أظن .. والله أعلم وهو الموفق وحده سبحانه . 

دعواتكم بظهر الغيب .

----------


## أم حـ م ـد

للرفع

----------


## المشموم

الغصن والبطين ..،

----------


## cute me

اختي اناا جربت حمله الغضن ماعليها كلام ابد ... ترتيب ونظام ونظافه .. ويختارون اماكن قريبه من المناسك .. 

وعندج حمله البطين .. اصلا كنت ناويه اروح معاهم وسبحان الله ربي كتب انرووح في الغضن واذا الله يسر لي روحه ثانيه ان شاء الله بجرب البطين

----------


## أم الوضيحي

اذا عمرة نفس ما قالت اختي بنت الفلاني 

حجزي اروحج الفندق والتذاكر

مثلا نحن يوم بغينا نروح حجزنا في ابراج مكه وطلبنا مكتب لتاجير السياره 

كنا عائلة يابوا لنا جمس يديده 2009 وكابريس اظني بعد نفس الشيء 
ونحن حجزناهن من جده والى الابراج
ونفس الشيء في العوده

وصلنا المطار حصلنا راعي السياره يتريانا 

ارخص لج من حملات واضمن 

وطيران جربت الاتحاد في المره الاولى وجربت ناس في المره الثانيه

مع انه الاتحاد اغلى ومافي مقارنه بينها وبين ناس 

بس ارتحنا في ناس اكثر ^_^ 

ماكانو ناس وايدين وعيايزنا مغطن ريولهن خذت الوحده كرسيين هههههههههههه




موفقه

----------


## أم صبحوه

أم الوضيحي 
سمحيلي فديتج حبيت أسالج كيف طلبتوو مكتب لتاجير السياره؟؟؟
وخبريني شو راااايج بطيران ناااس ؟؟

----------


## لمياء دبي

الغاليه اشحكه ماتنظمون للحملات الكويتية عندج حملة الكندري للحج والعمره روعه وماعليها كلام وكل اللي راح معاهم مدحهم ويقول صدق اجوائهم ايمانية ونظام وترتيب ونظافه وكل اوقاتهم محاظرات دينيه وماشاءالله عليهم الكويتيين ينضرب بهم المثل في الترتيب والدين والنظام والاحلى من هذا كله اسعارهم مناسبة جدا مقارنه بالخدمات المقدمة يعني اللي تدفعينه عندنا للحملة على الدرجه العادية تدفعينه عندهم لخدمات الــ في اي بي على الرغم انه الكل سواسيه ومافي فرق في المعاملة شرات حملاتنا 
جربي ومابتندمين واذكريني بدعوه عند المشاعر المقدسة

----------


## دلــوعة

فيدونا الله يجزاكم الخير .. 

يستوي ناخذ حملات من برا الامارات .. 

الكل يقول حملات الامارات اسعارها غالية مقارنة بالسعودية وقطر والكويت ..


منو جرب حملات من برا ؟؟

----------


## الهدهد

للرفع

----------


## دلــوعة

up.......................

----------


## النجلاء

نتظر باقي التجارب

----------


## Anwaar

انا سرت مع حملة ابناء السويدي والحمدلله توفقنا معاهم وكانت افضل من الVIP في حملات ثانيه

الحج الكامل وفنادق خمس نجوم في مكه والمدينه والمبيت في منى في الابراج والسفر على طيران الامارات ب 38 الف درهم للشخص الواحد

----------


## شامسية وأفتخر

انا سرت على حملة مندكار حملة كويتية واااايد ممتازة
هذي السنه وصل سعرها للشخص الواحد بحدود 25 الف
السفر من دبي الى جدة ع طيران السعودية
اللي حابة تسير عليها ..
بعطيها الرقم ع الخاص^^

والله ييسر امور الجميع للحج..

----------


## maryem

حملة الشهباء في الشارجة

----------


## !!نور الهدى!!

> فيدونا الله يجزاكم الخير .. 
> 
> يستوي ناخذ حملات من برا الامارات .. 
> 
> الكل يقول حملات الامارات اسعارها غالية مقارنة بالسعودية وقطر والكويت ..
> 
> 
> منو جرب حملات من برا ؟؟


هلا الغاليه 

انا اخذت حملة من برع الامارات و الله اسعارهم خبااال و الله و لا بتحصلين مل هالاسعار عندنا، حملة سعره اوكي و نظيف و منظم و رووووعه..

و السموحه منج

----------


## %Om_Khalid%

انا بعد سمعت حملة الغصن راقية وخدماتها 10 على 10

----------


## لولو&&

ننتظر آراء المجربات 
لنستفيد منهم
انا ناوية اسير ان شاء الله احصل حملة زينة وبسعر معقول

----------


## دانتيلا _كيوت

انا رحت ويا حمله الغصن وايد اوكي
بس غاليه ,,, الشيووخ يروحون وياهم
الصراحه اذا فكرت اروح الحج مره ثانيه بروح وياهم 
من ناحيه النقل و اراحه و البوفيه لو تبينهم يغسلون ويكوون ثيابج عندهم الخدمه
و نحن طلبنا سائق خااص

----------


## دانتيلا _كيوت

سنه 2009 انا رحت دفعنا ع الشخص 25 الف و السياره مع سايق 15 الف
حمله الغصن
بس الي بيروح ما بيندم وياهم

----------


## cherry1

للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## سعادة2008

انا رحت مع حمله برع الامارات حج تمتع رحنا المدينه ومكه وكانت تقريبا 14 يوم فقط ب10000 درهم والحمدلله ارتحنا وما حسينا باي تعب خيم مرتبه في منى والسكن كان في العزيزيه

----------


## "فراوله"

للرفع

----------


## ام نورة

لبغصن

----------


## ام نورة

الغصن

----------


## RANIA77

> عندج حملة الرايه في دبي حمله ما عليها كلام


*من الحملات الممتازة / حملة الخوالد للحج والعمرة بإم القيوين*

----------


## احمد لمعي

التيم للحج والعمرة حملة ممتازه جدا ويمدحونها الناس وين ما تروحين في الحج وياج 026411008

----------


## احمد لمعي

التيم للحج والعمرة 026411008

----------


## مامة عملر

جزاكى ربى خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
تسلمى موضوع ممتاز 

سلمت يمينك

----------


## noura91

السلام عليكم 

حملة الشارقة للحج والعمرة جيدة و منظمة

----------

